# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Κοινά >  Κοινά καναρίνια.

## karmar

εχω παρατηρησει οτι η πιο πολλη ασχολουντε με τα καναρινια φωνης και χρωματος και τα σγουρα και τα ισια δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι τα κοινα τα θεωρηται κατωτερο ειδος???δηλαδη τα καναρινια μας τα αγαπαμε επειδη κελαιδανε ομορφα??ή επειδη εχουν οραιο πτερομα?τοτε αυτο δεν ειναι αγαπη αλλα συμβερον...θελω να πω οτι το καθε καναρινακι εχει τα δικα του πτεονεκτηματα και πρεπει ολα το ιδιο να τα αγαπαμε οχι να φτιαχνουμε σουπερ τροφες για τα φωνης και για τα κοινα μια απλη τροφη χωρις περιτα ...ε αυτο ειναι αδικια εγω οσα χρονια εχω καναρινια ποτε κανενα δε μου παχυνε γιατι δε τους δινω στικακια και κιτρινες βιταμινες που ειναι ολο ζαχαρη αλλα μεριμνω να φτιαξω ενα κοινο μειγμα για ολα με οσο το δηνατον περισσοτερους σπορους και οχι 3 με 4 για τα κοινα.εγω τους σπορους τους κανω παραγγελια με το καθε ποσοστο να το επιλεγω εγω και για τα καναρινια μου εχω μειγματα με 15 διαφορετκους σπορους.......

----------


## Antigoni87

> εχω παρατηρησει οτι η πιο πολλη ασχολουντε με τα καναρινια φωνης και χρωματος και τα σγουρα και τα ισια δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι τα κοινα τα θεωρηται κατωτερο ειδος???δηλαδη τα καναρινια μας τα αγαπαμε επειδη κελαιδανε ομορφα??ή επειδη εχουν οραιο πτερομα?τοτε αυτο δεν ειναι αγαπη αλλα συμβερον...


  ::  Φίλε μου δε νομίζω ότι όσοι ασχολούνται με τα φωνής ή χρώματος ή τύπου, θεωρούν τα κοινά καναρίνια κατώτερου είδους! Μιλάω γι' αυτούς που τα επιλέγουν επειδή τους τραβάει η εμφάνισή τους, το ιδιαίτερο καλάηδημα ή κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό στο χρώμα, και διαλέγουν να τα εκτρέφουν σωστά και χωρίς τεχνητά μέσα για να διατηρούν και να διαιωνίζουν αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.
Οι άλλοι που το κάνουν καθαρά για κέρδος, πιστεύω ότι κατά βάθος το ίδιο αδιάφορα τους είναι είτε κοινά είτε "ράτσας" γιατί δεν τα βλέπουν σαν ξεχωριστά άτομα αλλά σα μηχανές παραγωγής μιας αρίας φυλής. Αντίστοιχα μπορεί πχ να μου αρέσει στα σκυλιά η ράτσα γκόλντεν ριτρίβερ αλλά αν επιλέγω να το ζευγαρώνω με την ίδια ράτσα για να διατηρώ τα όμορφα χαρακτηριστικά της δε σημαίνει ότι τα ημίαιμα τα θεωρώ κατώτερα ως είδος! (προτιμώ τα ημίαιμα προσωπικά  :winky:  )
Θεωρώ ότι (τα σωστά άτομα πάντα) διαλέγουν καναρινάκια "ράτσας" επειδή απλώς τα χαίρονται για το συγκεκριμένο τους χαρακτηριστικό, άρα το μεταφράζω καθαρά ως θέμα γούστου, χωρίς το γούστο αυτό να αποκλείει την αγάπη για κάθε καναρίνι!  ::  Τουλάχιστον η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ, αγαπάει όλα τα καναρίνια κι ας επιλέγει να κρατάει και "ράτσας" για να τα χαίρεται και να τα εξελίσσει. Έτσι έχω καταλάβει και χαίρομαι γι' αυτό!

----------


## PAIANAS

Φίλε Karmar που κατάλαβες ότι τα μέλη του φόρουμ έχουν απαξιωτική συμπεριφορά απέναντι σε κοινά καναρίνια ??
Η αξία του κάθε πλάσματος σε καμμιά περίπτωση  δεν ορίζεται από την καθαρότητα της φυλής του , το είδος του , τα χαρακτηριστικά του .
Η χαρά εξάλλου που μας δίνουν οι φτερωτοί μας'' φίλοι ,είναι παραπάνω και ανεξάρτητη από κατηγοριοποιήσεις ..
Απλά εγώ τουλάχιστον διαφωνώ με πρακτικές που λένε θα βάλω p.x. malinois με tibrados , για να δω τι θα βγει ..κι ας χαρακτηρίζεται κοινό ..
Από τη στιγμή που έχεις τη διάθεση και τη δυνατότητα ,γνώμη μου είναι , ότι δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεις τα είδη όπως δεν θα έκανες και με ένα λυκόσκυλο (Colley-Rodvailer-Pitt Bull η οτιδήποτε άλλο ) ..
Tώρα όσον αφορά τη φροντίδα και τη διατροφή που τους παρέχουμε ,σαφώς και δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει διαφορετική προσέγγιση ,τουλάχιστον όχι με κριτήριο την οικονομική ''αξία '' του πουλιού..

----------


## karmar

συμφωνο αλλα εγω δεν αναφερωμε στα μελη του φορουμ αλλα σε μερικους ανθρωπους που το βλεπουν ετσι σαφως και η καθε ρατσα εχει τις ιδιεταιροτητες της αλλα δε δεχομε αυτο που λενε οτι τα κοινα καναρινια δεν εχουν τοση αξια οσο τα μαλινουα εξαλλου εγω δε βλεπω και καποια ομορφη φωνη στα μαλινουα λες και βγαζουν μπουρμπουλιθρες κανουν μονο το ονομα εχουν.τα κοινα καναρινια σαφως για μενα κελαιδανε πιο ομορφα ,,,απλα τα μαλινουα εχουν ιδιετερο τροπο κελαιδισματος που δεν το εχουν τα αλλα ειναι μοναδικα στι φωνη τους αλλα εγω δεν βλεπω καποια μελωρικοτητα υπερανω τον κοινων ειναι η ταπεινη μου γνωμη ...

----------


## tasrek

Φίλε και εγώ διαφωνώ με αυτήν την διαπίστωση. Όλοι ξεκινήσαμε ( τουλάχιστον η πλειοψηφία) με ένα κονό καναρίνι. Συμφωνώ με την Αντιγόνη ότι δεν είμαστε γενετιστές για να κάνουμε πειράματα ευγονικής στα πουλιά.  ::  

Τώρα εάν κάποιος θέλει να διατηρήσει τα χαρακτηριστικά μιας ράτσας σαφώς δεν κατακρίνεται από κανέναν. Ακριβώς αυτή η διερεύνηση των χαρακτηριστικών είναι που μας έμαθε να αποφεύγουμε κάποιες διασταυρώσεις  που ενδεχομένως να έχουν υψηλό ποσοστό θνησιμότητος ή δυσμορφίες. Χρήσιμη η γνώμη σου και ωφέλιμη στο πεδίο της αντιπαράθεσης επιχειρημάτων (δημοκρατική διαδικασία).  ::

----------


## karmar

βρε παιδια δε λεω τιποτα για σας αλλα αυτο που θελω να επισημανω ειναι αμα εχετε ρατσασ καναρινακια δεν ειναι κακο να εχετε και 2 τρια κοινα...και να ξερετε οτι οι καρδερινες και τα καναρινια ειναι απο τα πιο αδικιμενα πτηνα......δεν υπαρχουν πολλες ερευνες σε θεματα υγειας οπως στα σκυλια και της γατες

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Οι καρδερίνες είναι όντως πάρα πολύ αδικιμένες αλλά τα κανναρίνια δεν νομίζω .
Τα καναρίνια είναι περισσότερο κακομεταχειρισμένα μιας και είναι το πιο συνηθεισμένο κατοικίδιο πτηνό και όλοι νομίζουν οτι δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες απετήσεις . Αδικιμένα σαν είδος δεν θα τα έλεγα γιατί μπορείς να βρεις τα πάντα για τα καναρίνια στα καταστήματα σαν προϊόντα .
Προφανός και εσύ θα εννοείς μάλλον κακομεταχείρισμένα , ταλεποριμένα και άλλα παρόμια .
Πάντως υπάρχουν αρκετες έρευνες για καναρίνια αλλά τώρα τελευταία οι άνθρωποι νομίζουν οτι έχουν μάθει τα πάντα και δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ψάξουν λίγο ακόμα   :sad:  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αλλά επίσης τα καναρίνια πλέον θεορούντε απο πολλούς κατώτερα πουλιά απο πολλά άλλα και αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου αλήθεια μιας και όπως είπα και παραπάνω τα θεορούν κάτι συνηθισμένο , όχι οτι αυτό το κάνουν και επίτιδες αλλά έτσι τα βλέπουν   :sad:   ::   .

----------


## karmar

εγω θελω να ασχοληθω σοβαρα με εκτροφη πολλων καναρινιων και με διαφορετικων ρατσων   και τα παπαγαλακια μαρεσουν αλλα εχω αδιναμια στα καναρινακια ειναι τα μονα πλασματα που με ηρεμουν οταν τα βλεπω

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Γούστα είναι αυτά .Και εγώ πυστεύω οτι τα απλά ιθαγενή , καναρίνια και παραδείσια σε ηρεμούν περισσότερο , αλλά οι παπαγάλοι σου κρατάνε συνήθος πολύ καλή παρέα και σε γεμίζουν χαρά όπως όλα τα ζωντανά πλάσματα βέβαια   :winky:  .

----------


## SAKIS X

Καλημέρα

με αφορμή το πόστ να γράψω δυό λόγια.

Καταρχήν στα καναρίνια χρώματος, δεν υπάρχουν ράτσες. Υπάρχουν ποικιλίες. Οι ποικιλίες αυτές έχουν συγκεκριμένες απαιτήσεις αν κάποιος θέλει να παρουσιάσει τα πουλιά του σε κάποιο διαγωνισμό. Π.χ. Στα κόκκινα δεν δίνουμε ρούπσεν για να μην επηρεαστεί το χρώμα τους. Αν δώσουμε όμως ... δεν θα τα κάνουμε κακό στην υγεία τους. Ελπίζω να είμαι κατανοητός.  
Οι ποικιλίες αυτές αν ζευγαρώσουν μεταζύ τους θα μας δώσουν τα λεγόμενα "κοινά" καναρίνια. Αν ζευγαρώσουμε παράδειγμα κάποιο ασπροκόκκινο με ασπροκίτρινο, θα πάρουμε ασπροπορτοκαλί, που είναι πλεόν "κοινό". Τα "κοινά" δεν διαφέρουν σε τίποτα με τις υπόλοιπες ποικιλίες παρά μόνο στον φαινότυπο. Έτσι λοιπόν κάποιος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με κάποια συγκεκριμένη ποικιλία επικεντρόνεται σε αυτή. Σαν πουλιά τα "κοινά" δεν έχουν να ζηλέψουν σε τίποτα με αυτά που είναι "ράτσας". Εκτροφικά όμως δεν είναι στόχος ούτε αποτελούν κίνητρο για κάποιον που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με κάποια συγκεκριμένη ποικιλία. Ίσως από δω να πηγάζει η "κατωτερότητα" των "κοινών" καναρινιών.
Για μένα όλα είναι καναρίνια και όλα έχουν τη χάρη τους είτε είναι "κοινά" είτε φωνής ή χρώματος. Μου αρέσουν με την ιδιατερότητα που έχει το καθένα. 
Λόγω του ότι έχω συγκεκριμένο, περιορισμένο χώρο, δεν έχω άλλες ποικιλές εκτός από αυτή που εκτρέφω. Αν είχα περισσότερο χώρο, χρόνο και χρήμα ίσως να έβαζα και άλλες ποικιλίες όπως και "κοινά".

----------


## jk21

> βρε παιδια δε λεω τιποτα για σας αλλα αυτο που θελω να επισημανω ειναι αμα εχετε ρατσασ καναρινακια δεν ειναι κακο να εχετε και 2 τρια κοινα



οταν εχεις χωρο και χρονο για αρκετα ειδη πουλιων δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να εχεις και κοινα και αλλα καναρινια.τηρωντας βεβαια καποιες διαφορετικες ιδιαιτεροτητες που καποιες ποικιλιες χρωματικες ή ρτασες εχουν.εξαιρεση υπαρχει οταν θες να ασχοληθεις σοβαρα με ρατσα καναρινιων φωνης και εχεις και αλλα ειδη ,ειτε κοινα ειτε εμφανισης ,ειτε χρωματος.τοτε τα <<φωνης>>> αλλοιωνουν χαρακτηριστικα των ηχων που βγαζουν και φευγουν απο τα προτυπα.κατι τετοιο δεν προβλεπεται αν θες τα πουλακια σου να διατηρουν αυτα τα προτυπα και να συμμετεχουν σε καποιο διαγωνισμο.εγω εχω καναρινια φωνης αλλα η δικια μου προταιρεοτητα διατηρησης προτυπων υστερει στην αναγκη διατηρησης στο κοπαδι μου του γηραιου κοινου  πρωτου μου λατρεμενου καναρινιου ,οπως και του πανεμορφου γκλοστερα μου ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που διαπιστωσα (λογω μιας κυστης που εβγαλε ) οτι ισως στο μελλον χρειαστει ξανα την δικια μου επεμβαση στο προβλημα του.

τα παντα ειναι προταιρεοτητες.η δικια μου συμβουλη ειναι αν θες σωστα να ασχοληθεις με τα καναρινια ,ειναι να εχεις οσα ειδη μπορεις με μεγαλη ανεση χωρου και χρονου να διαχειριστεις .αλλιως θα μπλεξεις τους εκτροφικους σου στοχους και ισως στην πορεια κουραστεις και εγκαταλειψεις....  :winky:

----------


## panos70

JK21    Συμφωνω απολιτα μαζι σου στο τελευταιο ποστ που εγραψες,ειναι η πραγματικοτητα που εχουμε ολοι μας κι εχουμε δεθει συναισθηματικα με καποια καναρινια ειτε ειναι κοινα ειτε καποιας ρατσας      
(τα παντα ειναι προταιρεοτητες.η δικια μου συμβουλη ειναι αν θες σωστα να  ασχοληθεις με τα καναρινια ,ειναι να εχεις οσα ειδη μπορεις με μεγαλη  ανεση χωρου και χρονου να διαχειριστεις .αλλιως θα μπλεξεις τους  εκτροφικους σου στοχους και ισως στην πορεια κουραστεις και  εγκαταλειψεις....  :wink: 
  μια απο τις κορυφαιες συμβουλες που διαβασα εδω μεσα.............ευγε

----------


## mpapad

Όταν πήρα τον Κρόνο η petshopού  μου τον διάλεξε σαν ένα κοινό καναρίνι αλλά με ωραία φωνή.....
Πηγαίνοντας σπίτι τον έβαλα μαζί με την Ρέα (επίσης απλό καναρίνι).... οπότε.... δεν τον άκουσα ποτέ να κελαηδάει...
Όταν άρχισαν να ερωτοτροπούν και ξαναπήγα να πάρω νήμα και φωλιά, απλά της ανέφερα γελώντας "κούκλος μεν... αλλά δεν τον έχω ακούσει ποτέ" και πριν με ρωτήσει αν τον έχω βάλει ήδη με θηλυκιά οπότε... λογικό να μην κελαηδάει.... μου απάντησε....  "άμα θες, φέρτον πίσω να πάρεις κάποιο άλλο αρσενικό".....!!!!
Παιδιά τρελάθηκα!!! Μπορεί το πλασματάκι να το έιχα μόλις 4 μέρες, αλλά τι είναι? παντελόνι που μου έπεσε στενό και το πάμε να το αλλάξουμε??? Για μένα δεν έχει σημασία το χρώμα ή το πόσο καλά κελαηδάνε (φυσικά και εκτιμάω το καλό κελάηδημα) αλλά είναι ψυχούλες που επέλεξα να ζουν μαζί μου και δεν τις αγαπάω για κάτι συγκεκριμένο, απλώς γιατί είναι τα μικρά μου φιλαράκια και λατρεύω να γνωρίζω τον κόσμο τους...
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή τους ούτε για εμπορικούς, ούτε για γονιδιακούς λόγους, απλά θεωρώ ότι όλα τα ζωντανά πλάσματα κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουν, είναι στη φύση τους και δεν πρέπει να τους το στερούμε, ακόμη και αν τα μωράκια τους είναι επίσης, μικρά και ταπεινά απλά καναρινάκια.....

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Όταν πήρα τον Κρόνο η petshopού  μου τον διάλεξε σαν ένα κοινό καναρίνι αλλά με ωραία φωνή.....
> Πηγαίνοντας σπίτι τον έβαλα μαζί με την Ρέα (επίσης απλό καναρίνι).... οπότε.... δεν τον άκουσα ποτέ να κελαηδάει...
> Όταν άρχισαν να ερωτοτροπούν και ξαναπήγα να πάρω νήμα και φωλιά, απλά της ανέφερα γελώντας "κούκλος μεν... αλλά δεν τον έχω ακούσει ποτέ" και πριν με ρωτήσει αν τον έχω βάλει ήδη με θηλυκιά οπότε... λογικό να μην κελαηδάει.... μου απάντησε....  "άμα θες, φέρτον πίσω να πάρεις κάποιο άλλο αρσενικό".....!!!!
> Παιδιά τρελάθηκα!!! Μπορεί το πλασματάκι να το έιχα μόλις 4 μέρες, αλλά τι είναι? παντελόνι που μου έπεσε στενό και το πάμε να το αλλάξουμε??? Για μένα δεν έχει σημασία το χρώμα ή το πόσο καλά κελαηδάνε (φυσικά και εκτιμάω το καλό κελάηδημα) αλλά είναι ψυχούλες που επέλεξα να ζουν μαζί μου και δεν τις αγαπάω για κάτι συγκεκριμένο, απλώς γιατί είναι τα μικρά μου φιλαράκια και λατρεύω να γνωρίζω τον κόσμο τους...
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή τους ούτε για εμπορικούς, ούτε για γονιδιακούς λόγους, απλά θεωρώ ότι όλα τα ζωντανά πλάσματα κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουν, είναι στη φύση τους και δεν πρέπει να τους το στερούμε, ακόμη και αν τα μωράκια τους είναι επίσης, μικρά και ταπεινά απλά καναρινάκια.....


 Ένα πράγμα μπορώ να πω :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## Paul

Τα κοινα καναρινια που μπορει να τα βρει κανεις?? Στα πετ σοπ εχει μονο καναρινια ρατσας....

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΥΛΟ  στα περισσοτερα πετ σοπ θα δεις πουλια με διαφορους χρωματισμους αναμικτους .τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα ειναι κοινα (συνηθως πρασινοκιτρινα ) .υπαρχουν βεβαια και καποια ρατσας τα οποια ανηκουν σε αυτην σαν κατηγορια varigated

----------


## panos70

Στα περισσοτερα συνικιακα  πετ σοπ εχουν κοινα καναρινια που δεν εχουν να ζηλεψουν σε τιποτα απο τα ρατσας (χρωματος) σε φωνη  ολα ειναι θεμα γουστου

----------


## Paul

Τα σκουφατα καναρινια ειναι κοινα?

----------


## yannis37

σκουφάτα μπορείς να βρεις σε πολλές ράτσες....και κοινά.

----------


## jk21

το να βγαλει ενα καναρινι σκουφι ειναι θεμα γονιδιοματος .στα γκλοστερ και στα κρεστ ,η σκουφια ειναι εντονη και εχει σταθεροποιηθει σε μια μορφη μεσα στην πορεια των χρονων ετσι ωστε να καθοριζει ξεκαθαρα τις ρατσες αυτες .αλλη κατηγορια σκουφατων ειναι τα λεγομενα γερμανικα σκουφατα που αρκετοι που δεν τα ξερουν σαν ρατσα μπορει να τα μπερδεψουν και με απλα σκουφατα πουλακια .ομως και κεινα εχουν καποια ξεχωριστα χαρακτηριστικα .αλλα οπως σου ειπε και ο γιαννης σε πολλες ρατσες  υπαρχουν σκουφατα (ομως δεν αποτελει αυτο καποιο προτυπο απαραιτητα για να χαρακτηριζεται μια ρατσα ) αλλα και στα κοινα .τα οποια κοινα δεν ειναι καποια ξεχωρη ρατσα απλα πουλια που εχουν προκυψει απο αναμιξη ξεχωρων ρατσων μεταξυ τους

----------


## Paul

Oκ..με καλυψατε και οι δυο σας,
ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Deimitori

Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!

Να σας ρωτήσω ορισμένες απορίες μου. Αναφορικά με τα καναρίνια φωνής και τα κοινά καναρίνια. 

Τα κοινά καναρίνια έχουν κελάηδισμα εντελώς διαφορετικό από τα Τιμπράντο, τα Μαλινουά και τα Χαρτζ; 
Το κελάηδισμα των κοινών καναρινιών έχει "δική του" μουσική γκάμα, και αυτή η γκάμα θεωρείται υποδεέστερη των "καναρινιών φωνής";
 Ένα κοινό καναρίνι μπορεί να κελαηδήσει όπως ένα Τιμπράντο, ή Μαλινουά, ή Χαρτζ εάν ο "δάσκαλός" του ανήκει σε μία από αυτές τις κατηγορίες; 
Όλα τα κοινά καναρίνια έχουν περίπου πανομοιότυπο κελάηδισμα;
 Άραγε μπορεί το κελάηδισμα ενός κοινού καναρινιού να είναι τόσο όμορφο που να "ξεπερνά" σε ομορφιά αυτά των "καναρινιών φωνής"; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ γιά την υπομονή σας!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Θα σου απαντήσω... :: 






> Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
> 
> Να σας ρωτήσω ορισμένες απορίες μου. Αναφορικά με τα καναρίνια φωνής και τα κοινά καναρίνια. 
> 
> Τα κοινά καναρίνια έχουν κελάηδισμα εντελώς διαφορετικό από τα Τιμπράντο, τα Μαλινουά και τα Χαρτζ; 
> *ΝΑΙ*
> 
> Το κελάηδισμα των κοινών καναρινιών έχει "δική του" μουσική γκάμα, και αυτή η γκάμα θεωρείται υποδεέστερη των "καναρινιών φωνής";
> *ΝΑΙ*
> ...

----------


## VASSILIOS

Να προσθέσω και εγω απορίες σχετικά ομώς με χρώμα των κοινών καναρινιών.

  Σε τι και ποσα χρώματα μπορεί να βρει κάποιος κοινά καναρίνια?  Έχω δει σίγουρα κίτρινα, λευκά και ανοιχτό πορτοκαλί. Αν ας πούμε ζευγαρώσουν ένα λευκό με ένα πορτοκαλί, οι νεοσσοί θα έχουν ένα από τα δυο χρώματα ή και τα δυο ή μπορεί να είναι άσχετο και να πάρουν από παλαιότερες γενεές?.

----------


## panos70

Τα χαρζ μαλινουα τιμπραντο εχουν διαφορετικο κελαηδισμα απο ολα τα αλλα καναρινια ,,το κελαηδισμα των κοινων καναρινιων εχει απο ολες τις φωνες μεσα ,και αναλογος τον δασκαλο που ειχε θα κελαηδαει και αυτο ,αλλα δεν θα μπορεσει να πιασει τις νοτες και τις πολλες αλλαγες των καναρινιων ρατσας(φωνης) ,και δασκαλο να εχει μια απο τις τρις ρατσες δεν θα φτασει στο επιπεδο που θα κελαηδαει ο δασκαλος (ρατσας) γιατι ειναι θεμα γονιδιων ,αντιθετα εαν εχεις ενα μικρο τιμπραντο μεσα σε κοινα θα κελαηδαει οπως τα κοινα ,το κελαηδισμα ενος κοινου   θα φτασει μεχρι το μισο το κελαηδισμα των καναρινιων φωνης, αφου γιαυτο το λογο τα δημιουργησανε,καταρχην  δεν τα βλεπουμε καθολου απαξιωτικα αφου ολοι απο αυτα ξεκινησαμε ,

----------


## jk21

πολλα κοινα μπορει να τυχει να μοιαζει η φωνη τους με καποια ρατσα φωνης ,γιατι απλα ετυχε να προελθουν απο διασταυρωση αλλου κοινου πχ με τιμπραντο .οποιαδηποτε διασταυρωση καναρινιου φωνης ,αν δεν γινει με το ειδος του δινει πουλακι που δεν θεωρειται πχ μισοτιμπραντο αλλα κοινο .ημιαιμο στην περιπτωση αυτη ,αλλα και χωρις καθολου ιχνος ρατσας σε πολλες αλλες περιπτωσεις .αν λοιπον ενα πουλακι ειναι ημιαιμο ισως εχει καποιες λιγες βασικες νοτες ,αλλα και πολλες ασχετες 
για το κελαηδησμα ,ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο του καθε ανθρωπου ,τι του αρεσει .ισως να εχετε δει καποιο βιντεακι ενος γλοστερ που ειχα καποτε ...  ηταν ο καημενος (εχει πεθανει ) τρομερος τραγουδιστης !

----------


## Gardelius

> Να προσθέσω και εγω απορίες σχετικά ομώς με χρώμα των κοινών καναρινιών.
> 
>   Σε τι και ποσα χρώματα μπορεί να βρει κάποιος κοινά καναρίνια?  Έχω δει σίγουρα κίτρινα, λευκά και ανοιχτό πορτοκαλί. Αν ας πούμε ζευγαρώσουν ένα λευκό με ένα πορτοκαλί, οι νεοσσοί θα έχουν ένα από τα δυο χρώματα ή και τα δυο ή μπορεί να είναι άσχετο και να πάρουν από παλαιότερες γενεές?.



Οι ¨αποχρωσεις¨ειναι διαφορες και ποικίλουν αναλογα και φυσικά με το <δεντρο> του καθε πουλιου!! Βασιλη, υπαρχουν και εκει οι νομοι της γενετικής,..Το θέμα ειναι ότι τελικά καταλήγουν , ιδιως τα σκουρόχρωμα να ειναι και αρκετά ¨ανθεκτικά¨πουλια!! Πάντως, αν θελησεις ποτε να ασχοληθείς, πες μου... :wink:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Κατά την γνώμη μου...όλα τα είδη καναρινιών είναι ίσα...εγώ ξεχωρίζω τα καναρίνια τύπου φωνής και χρώματος...αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα αγαπάω απλά τα ξεχωρίζω λόγο κάποιον κριτηρίων...!!!

----------


## xarhs

εγω εχω μονο κοινα οποτε δε μιλαω καθολου.............!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Deimitori

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ γιά τις απαντήσεις σας!

----------

